# May 20 or 21 check in/7 days/disney? Orlando? Fl beaches



## ibe555666 (Apr 18, 2016)

Prefer 2 bedroom or more...let me know what you have....check in may 20 or 21 for a week......may consider one bedroom sleeps 2 adults 2 children.  Thanks


----------



## awa (Apr 18, 2016)

I could get these through DRI if you're interested.  There are some larger units that go above $700 so I'm not listing them here, but PM me if you're interested.  

Grande Villas Resort 	1 Bedroom (4)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$300
Grande Villas Resort 	1 Bedroom (4)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$300
Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club 	1 Bedroom (4)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$300
Liki Tiki Village Phase II 	1 Bedroom Deluxe (4)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$303.75
Liki Tiki Village Phase II 	1 Bedroom Standard (4)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$303.75
Liki Tiki Village Phase II 	1 Bedroom Deluxe (4)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$303.75
Liki Tiki Village Phase II 	1 Bedroom Economy (4)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$303.75
Liki Tiki Village Phase II 	1 Bedroom Standard (4)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$303.75
Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club 	1 Bedroom Standard (4)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$337.5
Grand Beach - Phase II 	1 Bedroom (4)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$375
Grand Beach - Phase II 	1 Bedroom (4)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$375
Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club 	1 Bedroom Deluxe (4)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$412.5
Grande Villas Resort 	2 Bedroom (6)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$487.5
Grande Villas Resort 	2 Bedroom (6)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$487.5
Liki Tiki Village 	2 Bedroom Economy (6)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$506.25
Liki Tiki Village 	2 Bedroom Economy (6)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$506.25
Liki Tiki Village Phase II 	2 Bedroom Standard (6)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$506.25
Liki Tiki Village Phase II 	2 Bedroom Standard (6)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$506.25
Grand Beach - Phase II 	2 Bedroom (6)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$562.5
Grand Beach - Phase II 	2 Bedroom (6)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$562.5
Polynesian Isles Resort - Phase I 	1 Bedroom (4)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$600
Liki Tiki Village Phase II 	2 Bedroom Deluxe (8)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$607.5
Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club 	2 Bedroom (8)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$637.5
Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club 	1 Bedroom (4)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$660
Cypress Pointe Resort 	2 Bedroom (6)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$675
Cypress Pointe Resort 	2 Bedroom (6)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$675
Grande Villas Resort 	3 Bedroom Lockoff (8)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$675
Grande Villas Resort 	3 Bedroom Lockoff (8)	21-May-16	28-May-16	$675
Liki Tiki Village BLD 1400 	2 Bedroom Standard (6)	20-May-16	27-May-16	$675


----------

